# Information on tournament archery?



## Headhunter66 (Sep 27, 2014)

Ok,I have this fantasy of becoming a tournament archer. I just have a couple of questions. How much money all together is necessary to have the "good equipment"? I would be buying a Hoyt competition compound. Just estimating and from experience,how much is it all for the sights,stabilizers,rests,bow,etc? Thanks for any input!


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

Assuming you are talking new... figure $2000-$2500 for top of the line stuff.


----------



## Iowa shooter (Feb 23, 2013)

Remember travel expenses.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

Iowa shooter said:


> Remember travel expenses.


This


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Like above, if new, yes, $2000 and more. However, there are many quality target bows and equipment in Classifieds that get you going for maybe $1000. I asked once of what some figured for attending ASA National events for the year and most gave they set aside $5000, plane tickets, gas, food and drinks, overnight stays, entry fees, and whatever. And then high level events aren't for everybody and maybe only take in one ever often or one specific of the year.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

the cost of your equipment, is an arbitrary thing....you spend what you want to, or can afford to. there isn't a bow made today, whether "entry level", or "top of the line", that is not completely capable of shooting perfect scores in capable hands.
the $2000-2500, is about right for new, "top of the line" equipment, but there are many, many ways to get into competitive archery without spending "top of the line" money, and it is not the least bit necessary to spend that much, to be competitive.
at some point, travel expense becomes more than equipment expense,.... it doesn't take long to get to that point, if you really like the aspects of competitive archery and go to allot of tournaments. in fact, i'd say that the lack of travel funds, is far more responsible for people getting out of competitive archery, than any other reason. it is a constant, while the cost of equipment is not.


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

Buy good used stuff---no junk. Find like minded (broke) individuals to share expenses on the road. That's the way it's always been done.

You can do this, but only if you want it enough. The biggest "cost" by far is the time and work required.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Headhunter66 said:


> Ok,I have this fantasy of becoming a tournament archer. I just have a couple of questions. How much money all together is necessary to have the "good equipment"? I would be buying a Hoyt competition compound. Just estimating and from experience,how much is it all for the sights,stabilizers,rests,bow,etc? Thanks for any input!


Example.

My DST 40 target bow from OK Archery.



New, $1700-ish?

My used Maitland 2nd Generation Zeus, out of production, very little parts available, so make sure IF you purchase used, the draw length modules are correct for YOUR draw length.



No sight, just the barebow...I paid $400 several years ago.

OK Archery DST 40, with all the fixins...

20 yard group.




Maitland Archery 2nd Gen Zeus, out of production bow, purchased used on the AT classifieds....20 yard group.



$400 for the used bow?
$1700 for the new bow?


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Headhunter66 said:


> Ok,I have this fantasy of becoming a tournament archer. I just have a couple of questions. How much money all together is necessary to have the "good equipment"? I would be buying a Hoyt competition compound. Just estimating and from experience,how much is it all for the sights,stabilizers,rests,bow,etc? Thanks for any input!


Brand new Axcel Achieve Target sight (frame only).



$400

Sure-Loc Challenger with the scope in the AT Classifieds (already sold)



$130


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Headhunter66 said:


> Ok,I have this fantasy of becoming a tournament archer. I just have a couple of questions. How much money all together is necessary to have the "good equipment"? I would be buying a Hoyt competition compound. Just estimating and from experience,how much is it all for the sights,stabilizers,rests,bow,etc? Thanks for any input!


All the NEW pricing for accessories,
you can find at www.lancasterarchery.com


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

Lot has to do with what class you wanna shoot in..bowhunter classes are somewhat cheaper to compete in than the open classes..you can as much or as little as you want and still be competitive.. Yes equipment matters to a point but it has a lot to do with the operator


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

for most national shoots you're looking at 1k or so for travel, hotel, food, entry, rental car, etc... and thats per shoot; run the circuit and its gonna be add up pretty quick. Depending on where you live it might be more(i'm looking at almost 1k per shoot in just plane tickets) or much less.

as far as gear goes you can be all setup for a couple grand with brand new top shelf gear; but not all of it is needed. a second hand bow or a hold over from a past model year will save a good portion... the rest of the stuff can be picked up second hand, but that isn't always the best option.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

Canadian championship every year in an other province, all 3 events lasts about 7-10 days, flying out, car rental, lodging, food and incidental expenses piles up......must have a deep pocket ....or shoot an Olympic bow, I hear they're teams are getting reimbursed.


----------



## Headhunter66 (Sep 27, 2014)

Okay,well that isn't AS much as I thought it would be for the equipment. Travel costs do seem to be a problem,though. I'm still a young bowhunter and am thinking on getting into competitive archery when I get older (i.e. when I have more money). I have never been in any competitions or 4-H so it'll be interesting....when I eventually get there.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Join one of your local archery clubs and start from there. It's a great way to get your feet wet with competition archery and an even greater way to meet new friends with like interests. I don't know of anyone who jumped into the sport and started right off touring the national circuit.


----------



## Joe Schnur (Mar 22, 2012)

Travel can be worked on you are half way to vegas from me probably could drive share costs with other archers going to Louisville is not too bad either but prior to that hit all your state level events should all be in reasonable distance. Definitely consider used a good vantage elite or contender elite 300 to 500 great bows to get you berry competative nuts and bolts layer it out pretty clear there are some used equipment that does not fair well some sights when used for example need rebuilding


----------



## Headhunter66 (Sep 27, 2014)

OK,so where would I buy used target bows?


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Check Classifieds right here on AT. Check other archery site classifieds. Check for what they cost new and compare. 50% savings sometimes and more.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

start small kinda like what sonny says,buy a used bow maybe a hoyt ? the best equipment does not quarantee a win,my son with his all 2006 equipment and 2006 hoyt target bow that he had not hardly shot went to a bigger money shoot in minnesota and still got 6th.so new isn`t that important ,by the way after that shoot my son decided fishing was more fun,so like sonny says buy used and see first if you really like this tournament stuff ?? i don`t its boring but i do shoot a league or two in archery.good luck.Pete53


----------



## Headhunter66 (Sep 27, 2014)

Pete53 said:


> start small kinda like what sonny says,buy a used bow maybe a hoyt ? the best equipment does not quarantee a win,my son with his all 2006 equipment and 2006 hoyt target bow that he had not hardly shot went to a bigger money shoot in minnesota and still got 6th.so new isn`t that important ,by the way after that shoot my son decided fishing was more fun,so like sonny says buy used and see first if you really like this tournament stuff ?? i don`t its boring but i do shoot a league or two in archery.good luck.Pete53


PM sent


----------

